# Brewing water report help



## lfc_ozzie (9/3/16)

Hi guys,

Just after some help with my water profile, i managed to find the attached file after contacting my local council about the water quality, i have entered the data into Bru'n waters spreadsheet, but it flags the cation/anion is incorrect.

Not sure if i have entered the information correctly so looking for some help if anyone can help. The values i have used from the Pdf are as follows;

* Calcium 21mg/L

* Magnesium 4.6mg/L

* Sodium 25 mg/L

* Potassium nothing listed on report so 0

* Iron 0.1mg/L

* Bicarbonate Used the value below with the PH to get 86.3mg/L (used the values calculator on the spreadsheet) 

Total Hardness as CaC03 71mg/L (Is this the correct one to use for Alkalinity)

* Carbonate same as above and got 0.2mg/L (used the values calculator on the spreadsheet)

* Sulfate 24mg/L

* Chloride 53mg/L

* Nitrate 0.7mg/L

* Nitrite 0.1mg/L

* Fluride 0.99mg/L

Not sure if i have entered these details correctly, or if i need to convert my sulfate figure as it doesn't state which it is.

Is anyone able to assist as i want to start to adjust my water profile as the next step in the hobby. 

Thanks for any help  



Link direct to Pdf is attachment fails.

https://www.wyong.nsw.gov.au/getattachment/My-Property/Water/Water-Supply-System/Water-Quality/Annual-Summary-of-Drinking-Water-Quality-2014-15.pdf.aspx


----------



## Black n Tan (9/3/16)

That water report does not provide values for bicarbonate, carbonate nor total alkalinity, and I don't think there is a way to extrapolate them (except the carbonate value will be 0 at that pH), so I think you are going to struggle to complete the spreadsheet. Send them an email and ask for the values for bicarbonate and total alkalinity.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/3/16)

Hi Ozzie,

I'm on the coast and use the same water. I checked my brun water and the data I had entered for the water report tab and found an error on my xls' so first up cheers for the thread. B) I had the bicarbonate at my Gosford water setting of 56 ppm, when i adjusted that to read the correct amount of 86.3 ( which is Cac03 of 71 multiplied by 1.22 ) I got the same error.

Ive been brewing on this water now for 5 months with the bicarbonate @ 56ppm and always use lactic acid and/or acidulated malt to get the mash pH to with 5.2 - 5.4 range and my alkalinity levels are generally negative and the beers are fine, in fact the way they should be. Just play around with the salt / mineral additions to achieve the target ppm's, total hardness and the pH and adjust as you brew batch to batch.

If you enter some of the iconic water profiles from historical places which are on the water knowledge tab you will see they too had the same error.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/3/16)

Black n Tan said:


> That water report does not provide values for bicarbonate, carbonate nor total alkalinity, and I don't think there is a way to extrapolate them (except the carbonate value will be 0 at that pH), so I think you are going to struggle to complete the spreadsheet. Send them an email and ask for the values for bicarbonate and total alkalinity.


Brun water gives a calc for bicarbonate by multiplying the CaC03 result by 1.22.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/3/16)

lfc_ozzie said:


> * Bicarbonate Used the value below with the PH to get 86.3mg/L (used the values calculator on the spreadsheet)
> 
> Total Hardness as CaC03 71mg/L (Is this the correct one to use for Alkalinity)


yes that is the correct figure


----------



## Black n Tan (9/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Brun water gives a calc for bicarbonate by multiplying the CaC03 result by 1.22.


I don't think that is correct. If a bicarbonate result is listed in 'CaCO3' units then you multiply it by 1.22 for the spreadsheet, but there is no bicarbonate result listed. Total hardness is also measured in 'CaCO3' units but this result will not tell you your bicarbonate levels.


----------



## lfc_ozzie (9/3/16)

Thanks for the replies guys, ill email them and see what info i can get


----------

